# Animal Crossing Jokes



## matt (Aug 24, 2013)

So post your animal crossing jokes here! Especially ones about Nook


----------



## Thunder (Aug 24, 2013)

"Let's Go To The City"


----------



## superheroantics (Aug 24, 2013)

Thunder said:


> "Let's Go To The City"


----------



## matt (Aug 24, 2013)

So I met this girl on the island and she says she wants to be my friend. That's the funniest joke I've heard so far!


----------



## superheroantics (Aug 24, 2013)

One time I tried to make Twiggy fall into a pitfall. She walked over it, and to my surprise she didn't fall. Then she walked over and whispered in my ear: "ground type moves don't affect flying types nerd"


----------



## Leanne (Aug 24, 2013)

Is Animal Crossing a good game?
Because I heard it's full of bugs.

*bah dum tsh*

^^;;


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 24, 2013)

Arietta said:


> Is Animal Crossing a good game?
> Because I heard it's full of bugs.
> 
> *bah dum tsh*
> ...



LOL



I liked the idea of putting your clothes in a refrigerator on AC:NL, so I put some irl in my refrigerator.
I hope there's a heat wave coming up, because those clothes got frozennnn.

I thought bells and dollars were the same once.  I picked a pear irl and tried to sell it for 100 dollars.  Apparently the clerk told me I was crazy and laughed.

I liked making pitfalls that villagers would fall in on my game.  I decided to try it irl and got put in jail.

I decided it was time my real self visited my town.  I hopped in a train, paid the conductor, and told them to go to Port.  A couple minutes later I got kicked out the train.

I decided to pick up the furniture in my room.  Instead of turning into a manageable, mini-sized leaf the furniture fell on me.


----------



## keybug55 (Aug 25, 2013)

I found a leaf outside so I put it in my house, it turned into a man eating piano.

I wish I can back flip to change my shirt...

I was watching a really sad show. I wanted to cry but then I realize I have *NO EMOTIONS*.


----------



## Aquadirt (Aug 25, 2013)

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> I liked making pitfalls that villagers would fall in on my game.  I decided to try it irl and got put in jail.



I'm afraid you ain't got nothing on Jessie and James.


----------



## Hamusuta (Aug 25, 2013)

I'd post something here but I have nothing to say. - okay face -


----------



## Lurrdoc (Aug 26, 2013)

why does gulliver keep falling off his ship?
because he's so drunk he can't SEA. 

i'm sorry.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 26, 2013)

Lurrdoc said:


> why does gulliver keep falling off his ship?
> because he's so drunk he can't SEA.
> 
> i'm sorry.





LOL, XD (I laugh at cheesy jokes, sue me)


----------



## matt (Aug 27, 2013)

Lurrdoc said:


> why does gulliver keep falling off his ship?
> because he's so drunk he can't SEA.
> 
> i'm sorry.



I don't... OH YES I GET IT NOW!! HAHA


----------



## nikkidii (Aug 27, 2013)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 27, 2013)

nikkidii said:


>




LOL, ROTFL


----------



## ekdante (Sep 6, 2013)

Lurrdoc said:


> why does gulliver keep falling off his ship?
> because he's so drunk he can't SEA.
> 
> i'm sorry.



I sound like a ****** now trying to contain myself from laughing XDDDD


----------

